# Tilden Trio -- new group is very impressive



## Dan Padilla

I had the pleasure of hearing the Tilden Trio this past weekend and was very impressed! Comprised of San Francisco Symphony players who were classmates at Julliard, they played a wide range of repertoire very well. Here is there site. Let me know what you think.

www.tildentrio.com

With Aloha,

Dan Padilla
http://www.examiner.com/x-7007-Honolulu-Music-Examiner


----------



## altiste

Looks like a great group, but personally I'd prefer a less flash and dazzle website with more content.


----------



## Mrs Amys Music

*Interesting*

The sound is good.....the website needs to be updated! I will be on the lookout for them


----------

